# Identify droppings??



## boondocks95 (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is a close up. This appeared between 9-11:30am so it's not a night time only critter. It is still very small. Appears much larger in this picture, but zoomed in for better identification. Only ONE dropping found. There is no food or water in this room either.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are those diapers? Diapers have food.


----------



## boondocks95 (Apr 2, 2015)

No. I was using a Lysol wipes to pick it up.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Google bat droppings, then tend to be irregular in shape. I couldn't tell but yours looks smaller, but maybe a small bat.

Bud


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Bud9051 said:


> Google bat droppings, then tend to be irregular in shape. I couldn't tell but yours looks smaller, but maybe a small bat.
> 
> Bud


That bat would have to be the size of a small cricket


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.terminix.com/pest-control/cockroaches/signs/droppings/
??????????????


----------



## bestpestboston (Aug 3, 2017)

My guess would be bat droppings for sure.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

bestpestboston said:


> My guess would be bat droppings for sure.


That tiny? That's a wipe, greatly magnified.


----------

